# Lasagne Fatty With Q/View



## silverwolf636 (Jan 15, 2010)

A week or so ago the wife decided to cook!  Well she made her fabulous Lasagne and there were left-overs.  I took a strip of the Lasagne and put it in a fatty and froze it.  Well I couldn't sleep at night knowing that the fatty was in that dark cold freezer, I just had to take it out. Well here it is before the smoker. When it comes out of the smoker I will send the pics. Oh yea,  I didn't use bacon cause the wife is fighting her cholesterol. 





and here it is with some Magic Dust Rub on it headin to the smoker:


The finished product pics will be here in a couple of hours.

Stay Tuned!

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## fire it up (Jan 15, 2010)

Now THAT is a genius idea!


----------



## jak757 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow -- what a great idea!  Two of my favorite foods -- lasagna, and sausage!  Great combo.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## b8h8r (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good.  Here's a link to a Lasagna Fattie I did a while back.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

Now that is really original for sure. I would like to see the finish product sliced hint hint.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's the results of the Lasagne Fatty.
It turned out really good.  I think I should've added some Spagetti or Pizza sauce about 15 minutes before it was done though.  I did miss the bacon on it too but I have to look out for wifey.





--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 15, 2010)

So you served her a lasagna fatty.  LOL.  I think that might qualify as a "high cholesterol" meal.  

Either way...it looks awesome!  The layers held together very well.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanx Dude.  Yea it did hold together really well.  She just got a check up today and every looks great in that area.  But she does upset me. She'll tell me that she has to watch what she eats and the next sentence she's coming up with ideas for me for smokin different types of pork.  Oh well. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## alanp (Jan 15, 2010)

That looks awesome, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






going to give that a try wife is making lasagne for super bowl.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 15, 2010)

That looks fantastic Ray, the wife sure knows how to make a great looking lasagna and you took it to a whole new wonderful level!


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 15, 2010)

That's got to be a creation for the lasagna gods.


----------



## atcnick (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW...I've never seen a lasagna fatty!!!  That's a great idea!   I bet its good stuff!


----------

